# Video clips from Swordfest 2006



## Swordlady (Jun 12, 2006)

All of this footage was from yesterday's Swordfest in Malvern, PA.  The first clip is my demo.  Right-click this link to upload.  The file is in mpeg format and is 19.7 MB.

The second clip is of Drawdy Sensei (who recently joined MT) doing some tameshigiri with his new custom katana (blade made by Howard Clark, mounted and polished by Keith Larman).  He gave me permission to post this clip.  It can be found here - right-click to upload.  It is in mpeg format, and is 7.69 MB.

Last clip is my latest go at tameshigiri.  This file is also in mpeg format, and is 8.69 MB.  No, I wasn't using the Little Tigress katana.  Turns out it is too light for cutting mats.  Either that, or I just suck at tameshigiri.    I borrowed a Citadel katana from one of Drawdy Sensei's students.

Hope you enjoy the clips.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks good, Jen!  I particularly liked the portion of the form where you used both swords.  Very wicked!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those!  You looked pretty good to me.​


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2006)

Cool!! Nice clips! Thanks for posting them!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Jun 13, 2006)

Very, very nice!  Well done!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice!!  I was surprised to see the part of you using the Katana in your left hand I had never seen someone do that.  The Tameshigiri was very nicely done.  I really need to get a good katana to do so I can do that.  My cheap ones are worthless.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome clips. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2006)

Cool!!!


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice clips.  Thanks for sharing.

Best,

Steve


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

I found the DVD cover for your movie clips!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 27, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I found the DVD cover for your movie clips!


 
Bwahahahaha...you're killing me here!  No pun intended, of course...  :lfao:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> I found the DVD cover for your movie clips!


Great Job, HK!

However, I must respectfully, disagree. Sword Lady is like the beautiful woman lead assassin in the movie, "Shogun Assassin".

Place her picture in the upper right, and its done!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 28, 2006)

Lol!!!

I was only able to find the original version.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 28, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> All of this footage was from yesterday's Swordfest in Malvern, PA.  The first clip is my demo.  Right-click this link to upload.  The file is in mpeg format and is 19.7 MB.
> 
> The second clip is of Drawdy Sensei (who recently joined MT) doing some tameshigiri with his new custom katana (blade made by Howard Clark, mounted and polished by Keith Larman). He gave me permission to post this clip. It can be found here - right-click to upload.  It is in mpeg format, and is 7.69 MB.
> 
> ...



So just for my clarification, as your matt fell and the one of the Sensai did not, I have to assume that it is mounted the same as yours and this means his techniques were very nice to be able to get the four cuts. 

Thanks


PS: I liked your two vids as well.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 28, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> So just for my clarification, as your matt fell and the one of the Sensai did not, I have to assume that it is mounted the same as yours and this means his techniques were very nice to be able to get the four cuts.


 
Actually, Drawdy Sensei had a whole mat to play with, which was secured by a peg.  I only had about a half a mat to cut (which was one mat cut in half), and that piece was placed on top of another cut mat.  It wasn't secured at all.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 28, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Lol!!!
> 
> I was only able to find the original version.


 
Wow...it's been interesting seeing my face pop up on all these movie covers.  I never knew I was *that* famous.    :uhyeah:


----------

